# 1968 Melody Maker (Should i buy???) only 550



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

*1968 Melody Maker 12 (Should i buy???) only 550*

ADDED DETAILED PICS END OF PAGE 1 AND PAGE 2


I found this 1968 Gibson Melody Maker 12, with alot of unoriginal parts, but it sells at 550. Is it still worth a purchase, for collection?

pic:











Bridge pickup changed to a dimarzio, neck pickup is original, Shaller tuners. Original knobs,


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

As long as the neck is true, it's worth it for the old wood alone. Trust me. Great deal, great value. I had a '61 melody maker that had many changes that I just sold for $1100. Great guitar, but i needed the cash and it needed a lot of work.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

And it's 12 string!!! How cool is that. Swap the pickup out for something with a really low output and jangle away.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Alright thank you for your input lowwatt, i'll wait for a few more comments, and i'll make my decision.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Buy it. At least you'll have one cool electric 12 string and be among the very very few owners of a Melody Maker 12.

The Blue Book prices it between $300 and $800US depending on condition, plus 35% for sparkling burgundy finish (yours maybe?). 

Buy it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Yeah it's sparkley, he sent me some zoomed in pictures, i think i'll buy it  Always wanted to try a 12 string, also.


Thanks for your input, guys.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

LOVE IT !!!!!
Buy it . Although it has some changed parts it is still all mostly there and will give you a lot of enjoyment. Plus......it is dead cool.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, what a great find! Sure hope you snagged it.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I'm going to pick it up in about 2 weeks  cant wait to see it in person


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

here are some more pics, for you guys


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

more:


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

And just a couple more:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, buy it. If not, let me know, there's a place in my heart for it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Yeah, buy it. If not, let me know, there's a place in my heart for it.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I decided to buy it :smile: , i just thought that this could br another odd guitar for my collection


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Today he brought it over so i could see it, and it looks a hundred times better in person! I was really dazzled by the stunning good looks of this guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> Today he brought it over so i could see it, and it looks a hundred times better in person! I was really dazzled by the stunning good looks of this guitar.


What did it play like?????


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm jealous. A friend has a Ricky 12 string which I like. Too bad there aren't more second hand electric 12s around.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> What did it play like?????


Honestly i was really impressed, it felt so different than today's Gibsons, but in a good way. And the very twangy vintage sound from the neck pickup really gave it a cool Beatles kind of sound


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Bluezombie. Nice find and a rare beast as well. I believe that guitar is probably early 1970. There is a Gibson book that states the tweve string was introduced in '70 and the 91xxxx serial number seems to confirm that, as its very close to my '70 Les Paul serial number.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Hi Bluezombie. Nice find and a rare beast as well. I believe that guitar is probably early 1970. There is a Gibson book that states the tweve string was introduced in '70 and the 91xxxx serial number seems to confirm that, as its very close to my '70 Les Paul serial number.


Ah okay, thanks for the clarification on that  :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Odd though, just got a message from Gibson, and they pretty much threw at me that it was a 1968 build.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you end-up buying it?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> Odd though, just got a message from Gibson, and they pretty much threw at me that it was a 1968 build.


Strangly enough, Gibson isn't the best source to date vintage Gibson instruments since the company has changed ownership twice since 1968. They are somewhat out of touch with their history. If they are dating simply from the serial number then you can't be sure, since the same number sequences were re-used in different years. I thought my Les Paul was a '68 model for many years until I checked the pot codes (have you checked your pot codes?) and construction features etc. I would suggest checking on the Les Paul Forum in the Other Gibsons section and ask some of the very knowledgable people there.

Here's a link that states 1970 as the introduction year for the twelve string, but, you never know.
http://books.google.com/books?id=Be...ts=QcJADwCSf4&sig=XYZC4M6icQz9g4CzbSZ8mQ1JYRU


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

al3d said:


> Did you end-up buying it?


Yeah i did, going to pick it up in 2 weeks or so.


And thanks for the info Lester, didn't know about that


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Hey Lester, after doing some research on some spare time, i found out that the MM12 was actually introduced in 1967


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

As Lester said, check the pot codes (hopefully they haven't been changed), that's the easiest way to date these years.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Give us NICE picts when you receive it..


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

al3d said:


> Give us NICE picts when you receive it..


for sure 

I'm going all the way to Drummondville to pick it up at the end of the week, so we maybe even arrange for me to drop by sherbrooke for a nice professional photo


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

that would have been cool...but i'm moving into a new house, so studio is all packed up until january..

I knew i'de seen this guitar for sale on lespac.com, but silly me, did'nt go for it.

:rockon:


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

al3d said:


> that would have been cool...but i'm moving into a new house, so studio is all packed up until january..
> 
> I knew i'de seen this guitar for sale on lespac.com, but silly me, did'nt go for it.
> 
> :rockon:


Ah alright well no problem. I'm most likely going to pick it up this weekend early morning, so i'll be sure to post some new pics then. Where are you moving to?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bluezombie said:


> Ah alright well no problem. I'm most likely going to pick it up this weekend early morning, so i'll be sure to post some new pics then. Where are you moving to?


Staying in sherbrooke..we just bought our first house..


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

al3d said:


> Staying in sherbrooke..we just bought our first house..


Aah, well congratulations! Hope it turns out well for you 

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Just went to pick it up! A real beauty in person! :smilie_flagge17:

I'll post pics probably tomorrow, im leaving for work soon and i can't find the camera.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Wow... Old thread, i know, but why not? :smilie_flagge17:















EDIT:



Also, it has a cameo in my video entry for the Gibson robot video contest here: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=KnlV4r7zrco


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Man, I am PEA GREEN with envy! Nice guitar! 
I stayed in Drummondville once on a school exchange trip-my billet's name was Denis Poirier, and even though he tried to stay in touch, I never returned his letters-what a schmuck! I still regret that! But that guitar is SWEET!
-Mikey


----------

